# How's my cage? It's 4 levels!



## tomthehedgie (May 6, 2011)

It's 36"L x 12"W x 48" T

I get him tomorrow!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, but there's so many things wrong with your cage.

1. The ramps and levels need to be enclosed. Hedgehogs have a poor sense of height, and he will fall off the side and get hurt.

2. You need to put 8" of coroplast along the walls where all of the levels are. Hedgehogs can climbn, but they can't get back down. Because of this, they fall down and get hurt. 

3. There is no wheel. Hedgehogs need a wheel. The wheel cannot be wire, and must be 12" or more. I recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel.

4. The paper towel role is too big, most people use toilet paper roles. You have to cut it down the middle, so if he gets stuck, he can get out. 

5. Is that box the hiding place? You need to put something in the box that he can burrow in. Sleeping on what appears to be wood won't be comfortable. 

6. It looks like the food dish is on the third level. Not all hedgehogs will use levels, and he might not be able to figure out where it it. What are you feeding him?

7. Is that shavings or carefresh? If it's shavings, what type is it? I recommend using fleece liners.

8. What are you using to heat the cage? If the cage is staying infront of the fire place, you shouldn't turn it on, the hedgehog would get to hot.

9. Wood can cause your hedgehog to get mites.

10. It doesn't look easy to clean, I only see one door (third level).


----------



## tomthehedgie (May 6, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Sorry, but there's so many things wrong with your cage.


Im not guna change my cage! It took days to build!



CanadienHedgie said:


> There is no wheel. Hedgehogs need a wheel


He doesnt need a wheel. Climbing will give enough exercise.



CanadienHedgie said:


> What are you using to heat the cage?


what?



CanadienHedgie said:


> Is that shavings or carefresh?


Cedar pine mix

he has browns premium diet hedgehog food


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tomthehedgie said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but there's so many things wrong with your cage.
> ...


ALL HEDGEHOGS NEED WHEELS. Him climbing that cage will not be enough. You DO need to enclose the ramps at least so that he does not fall off. They also look very steep and I'm not sure the hedgie will be able to climb up.

They also need heating to stop them from going into hibernation, which can be fatal. You need to find a heat source to keep your hedgie's cage a constant temperature.

Pine is not good for bedding as it can cause respiratory illnesses.

What's in the hedgehog food? please list the ingredients and the nutritional analysis so that we can have a better look.

Did you by any chance look through this forum at all before purchasing your hedgehog? :|


----------



## tomthehedgie (May 6, 2011)

Why would he need a wheel? He can run through the cage.
My house isnt that cold its like 23 C
My other animals never had a problem with pine, its what the store recommended

Ingredients: Corn, wheat, wheat flour, soybean meal, soy flour, corn gluten meal, poultry meal, soybean oil, alfalfa leaf meal, steamed flake corn, and more.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 15.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 4.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 6.0%
Moisture (max.) 12.0%


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

tomthehedgie said:


> Why would he need a wheel? He can run through the cage.


Hedgehogs run anywhere from 3 to 5 miles a night. A wheel is essential. Without a wheel, hedgehogs can get extremely restless and turn to self-mutilation.



tomthehedgie said:


> My house isnt that cold its like 23 C


Hedgehogs are VERY temperature sensitive, and any drafts can be harmful to them. Your cage is very open to the air, and while you may not be able to sense a draft, a hedgehog could.



tomthehedgie said:


> My other animals never had a problem with pine, its what the store recommended


Unfortunately, most pet stores are ill-informed about hedgehog needs. I have read too many horror stories about hedgies being housed together, with the wrong type of bedding, with too low a temperature, or being fed the wrong things.

I really recommend that you read the forums in the housing, diet and nutrition, and health sections.

I hope we're not being trolled...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's gotta be a troll. No one is that clueless unless they try really, really hard.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tomthehedgie said:


> Why would he need a wheel? He can run through the cage.
> My house isnt that cold its like 23 C
> My other animals never had a problem with pine, its what the store recommended
> 
> ...


There is so much that is wrong with what you just said.
Hedgehogs need wheels because they run around scavenging for most of the night. Because they are caged animals now they need a way to burn off this excess energy, which will not be fulfilled by running around the cage. This is coming from EVERY hedgehog owner here on the forum.

23c is too cold. Hedgehogs need to be kept between 73-80F so around 25c is ideal. You have to be able to monitor the temp. because hedgehogs going into hibernation can be fatal.

Pine is okay, but a lot of people have reported their hedgies getting respiratory problems from this. Also, wood shavings can harbor mites. In addition some hedgies have sensitive skin and it can irritate them.

That food is crap.
First of all, the main ingredient is corn, a filler, which has NO nutritional value. 
It's only 15% protein, recommended amount of protein is 30%, less than 15% fat and as much fibre as you can get.
Most people opt for cat food here because you can find foods with better ingredients and they fit the nutritional requirements of the hedgehog ^_^

Please have a look around the housing, nutrition and health pages on this forum. You will learn a lot. We're all here to help you better care for your hedgehogs ^_^


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

MissC said:


> It's gotta be a troll. No one is that clueless unless they try really, really hard.


To be honest I thought the same exact thing.

Plus why post "How's my Cage" then refuse to listen to any of the recommendations. What's the point if you didn't plan on taking any advice.

Hedgehogs need safe wheels. That cage is very dangerous set up like that. All the suggestion above are right on. All the levels need to be enclosed along with the ramps, also walls need to be put up to keep them from climbing. The bedding you plan on using isn't recommended and whether you have used it in the past doesn't make it any safer. Fabric liners are recommended. You need a heating system with a thermometer that keeps the cage consistently the right temp (CHE, Space Heater etc). The food you have is mainly corn and will offer little to no nutritional value to your hedgie. You can check out the recommended food list for some healthier alternatives. Wood harbors mites and is very hard to sanitize, it absorbs smells and moisture. Also as stated earlier the essentials like food and hide should be on the bottom level until its determined that the hedgie will use them, otherwise you run the risk of the hedgie going without them.

No one can stop you if you choose to ignore the great recommendations you have been given but at least everyone will know they did their best to give you the correct information for your hedgehogs health and well being. Hopefully you will make the right choice.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

tomthehedgie said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but there's so many things wrong with your cage.
> ...


Why did you ask in the top "How's my cage?" if you don't want the answers? :roll:


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

it would be cruel to keep a hog like that! hope to god they dont get one!


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

The smart thing to do would have been to do some research before putting a lot of time into making something like that. 

Poor, poor little hedgie. If you want what is best for your pet, you'd listen to us. Everyone here gives great advice, so if you don't want it; you shouldn't have asked in the first place.

I hope you do take in consideration the health of your little baby! These guys are innocent little critters, so it's best to do what is best for THEM whether it is easy or not!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I am voting TROLL...

and if this guy isn't a troll, then I feel EXTREMELY sorry for that poor hedgehog.

WHY????!!!???? would you come to a forum asking for advice from people that are knowledgeable about hedgehogs and their care and arguing with people that have been caring for hedgehogs for years and years.

I could spend days preparing/baking a pie but if a group of people collectively agree that it tastes like crap in the end....then well...its time to throw it in the trash and start over.


And if you are actually legit....
The people on this forum know what they are talking about....research has been done and there is a multitude of experience here. Everyone is here to help but ****iness and attitude won't really get you anywhere.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

He might not be a troll... some people are just really bad at accepting critical feedback... I can understand how if you came up with a design idea all on your own, bought all the materials yourself, took several days to build said idea, and then thought you had everything just right and came to the forum expecting praise and admiration, getting the opposite of that would be alittle bit of a let down.. it's not that the cage isn't cool, because it does LOOK cool and it was a neat idea.. but there are just too many places that the hedgehog can fall.. off of the sides and the corners of the ramps.. you can't just count on a hedgehog's intelligence to not fall, because even a couple inches of a fall and cause damage and they really aren't smart enough to avoid those types of falls.. my Paprika is constantly trying to take nose dives out of my hands and off of my bed when we're hanging out.. thank god she's never hit the floor yet.. but she certainly doesn't seem like she cares to avoid those falls.. and the pine shavings might be sold in stores, but that doesn't mean it really is the best option for the hedgehog's health.. buying a space heater isn't that expensive and it could keep your hedgehog energetic and happy.. and it's so easy to just buy a couple of sheets of fleece from walmart or some carefresh and the hedgehog will be so much happier and won't get respiratory problems.. so while it is your hedgehog and you're cage I would say, just be open to feedback about your set up, and if you are wanting your hedgehog to be healthy in the long run then consider upgrading just a few more things.. then you really will have an amazing cage set up!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. Especially firepheonixla. *IF*, you're not a troll (whatever that means), I can see how the feedback can hurt and you can get defensive. But you seriously need to listen to these people. They know way more than anyone and even most vets (mine included). It does look awesome and I'm sure he/she will love it but it does need a few tweaks. Nothing wrong with that! Many newbies, including myself, get a lot of things wrong at first and it takes a little while to get everything right but its not impossible. Listen to these people! They're helping and not trying to hurt you.

...and if you are indeed, a "troll". Well, I hope someone smacks some sense into you to cure your idiocy. Dont ever joke about the welfare of an animal. It just shows who you really are and thats not a good thing honey.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

I would also agree with everyone else. I am just hoping this person will do more research throughout the website before they get the hedgehog, or soon. When I got Snowball, we gotten her cage, then we got everything else soon we picked her up. I spent hours looking through this wonderful website to get more tips, and fix my mistakes. I always say to myself, Choose wisely.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lpercz said:


> *IF*, you're not a troll (whatever that means).


a troll is some random person who gets a kick out of pushing peoples buttons. Like going to an animal based site and talk about their inhumane way of care just to see others reactions. Or any site really just to stir up trouble, disagree with everyone, just to get people mad.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> > *IF*, you're not a troll (whatever that means).
> ...


That makes sense. Thanks for filling me in


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you asked what a troll was! I was wondering myself. I never would have thought that people would do that. Then again, I can't believe people would mistreat their animals either.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope this isn't real...anyone who knows anything about hedgehogs can tell you they need a wheel. No exceptions. Hedgehog MUST have a wheel. The heat is all wrong, the ramp is all wrong, and climbing isn't a heathy way for a hedgehog to get enough excercise, especially with that ramp. Wheeling is. And pet stores, know hardly any more than you do...if you're not a troll.


----------

